# Many thanks to ladyj



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks to jacquie who appears to be inputting next years show rallies into the rally calender. Where would we be without her hard work on behalf of the rally group?


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

rayc said:


> Many thanks to jacquie who appears to be inputting next years show rallies into the rally calender.
> 
> Where would we be without her hard work on behalf of the rally group?


Seconded

:idea: Whilst remembering John's continuing support too...


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We too second that Ray it's a lot of hard work

Andrea and Bob


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks a lot to you both, see you at newark


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks to EVERYONE who contributes to the rallies.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Here here :kiss:


----------

